# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Fleke na pelenama

## svizac

S Emom sam koristila platnene nakon sto je vec imala formiranu stolicu pa nam nisu ostajale fleke od zute novorodenacke stolice. Sada sa Anjom je svaka druga pelena pokakana i nikako da do kraja operem zute fleke sa pelena. Ne bih htjela koristiti kojekakve vanishe ili druge kemijske odstranjivace mrlja. Da li postoji nacin da se vrati bjelina pelena i da nema zutih fleka?

----------


## marta

Stavi ih susiti na sunce. Sve ce nestati.

----------


## svizac

Bi ja ali kod nas zadnjih dana ni S od sunca.

----------


## Fidji

Manje se vide ako pelenu odmah ispereš u puno hladne vode i ostaviš namakati do pranja.
Ja stavljam u sušilicu pa moje ne vide ni sunca ni mjeseca.

A najbolje je kad oguglaš na fleke.   :Grin:

----------


## sade_74

dakle, nisam vjerovala ovo - da sunce izblijedi fleke! :/ 
dakle, jučer na suncu nekih sat, dva (dok nije počela kiša)! dakle više ni jedne fleke! 
dakle, unbelieveable!   :shock: 

dakle    :Grin:

----------


## anatom

jojjjj!


ja izgleda radim bas ono sto se nesmije.

ja svaku pokakanu  pelenu isperem i natrljam sa sapunom za ves.Stavim u kantu neka takva ceka pranje
prije pranja u masini ih jednom isperem ( masina ih ispere) i onda operem.kad je gotovo jos za svaki slucaj jednom isperem!

 :? jel to ok? ili da izbacim sapun? :?

----------


## lionne

ja bi na tvom mjestu izbacila sapun i ono zadnje ispiranje, nije potrebno a ušteđeno vrijeme ćeš sigurno znati iskoristiti   :Grin:  

ja samo isperem kakicu i bacam u kantu (bez vode). kada se skupe, svaka 2-3 dana ubacim u mašinu, zavrtim jedno ispiranje i zatim pranje s malo detergenta i octom umjesto omekšivača. Divotica jedna, sve za 5!

----------


## Bonavia

Mi imamo problem sa flekama na zaštitnima od pul-a,fleke su s unutarnje strane i nisu otišlje u nekoliko pranja na 60, a ne usudim se prati na višoj temp.Zaštitne su bijele pa to bas ne izgleda lijepo.I
ma li tko kakvo riješenje?

----------


## marijana

i ja imam sličan problem
Fleke od kakice su zadobile neku crvenkastu boju (kamaris zaštitne gaćice), odmah sam isprala, ali su ostale (istina je da ja jedem puno cikle, ali ne znam jel bi od toga bilo).

----------


## bebelina

Imala sam zastitne Kamaris, ME, TB, HH i sve bi bacila na kuhanje s bijelom robom povremeno , ni jedne mi se nisu raspale , a lijepo bi ponovo pobjelile.

----------


## Bonavia

bebelina, hvala na savjetu.Zaštitne oprane na 95 i sad su bez fleka,ko nove.

----------

